
Ask HN: Again: Why can't we have collapsable comment threads? - l33tbro
Seriously, address this!<p>I searched before submitting and many others have requested this in the past. Yet no response to the contrary, apart from some snarky jerks commenting &quot;Hmm, well maybe you should go over to Reddit then&quot;.<p>No, I don&#x27;t want Reddit. I want to be able to easily browse the comment section without scrolling through pages of textbloat, usually created by one expert trying to one-up another expert about some small aspect of the article. This all but stalls any meaningful discussion, and makes it difficult to find the real gems in the comments.<p>It&#x27;s just annoying as there&#x27;s some really smart people here that often make the comments better than the original article, which is made even better by the fact that we cannot see scores.<p>So, once again to the HN powers that be, why stick with this design decision that many people have evidently asked you to scrap?
======
chippy
If you have Firefox, install this extension: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/hn-utility-su...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/hn-utility-suite/?src=api)

"Simple add-on for allowing collapsible comments on Hacker news. "

~~~
bluejellybean
I've been using this for chrome:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
collap...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
collapsible-c/hockhafcdegocajmjhafgjncjpodihkd?utm_source=chrome-app-launcher-
info-dialog)

------
krapp
This is something people have been asking about for years[0]. The staff has
said it's on the way, though, and will arrive at some indeterminate point in
the future.

[0][https://hn.algolia.com/?query=collapsible%20comments&sort=by...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=collapsible%20comments&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
_jomo
Also known as soon™
[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=soon&defid=4...](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=soon&defid=4387130)

~~~
krapp
I wouldn't go that far. "Soon" implies they might not put it off for years
yet, which is why I was being purposefully ambigious. "some time before the
heat death of the universe," maybe. But maybe not soon.

------
dmfdmf
I agree. Also, a "sort by new" (unthreaded) would be great. Perhaps there are
performance issues with such features.

